# day 12 of tww going potty



## dolores (May 2, 2006)

hi everyone,
hope alls going well for everyone on tww and that noone has murdered dhs or the like(although i am very close!)
can not wait until thurs to test as am just dying to get up and do some serious exercise, feel like total slob. i think i've watched every bloody dick wolf and jerry bruckheimer production on the telly, am developing serious affection for richard and judy and oprah feels like asister now.
have absolutely no symtoms and just know in my heart this hasn't worked.
also, don't know if anyone found their dh different on second tww but i do. i feel as though  he has shut down - i think to protect himself. it really is such a limbo as all you can do is speculate.
as well as that, have just come back from weekend with friends who have two gorgeous kids and it was so so hard to handle, we are mad about them but it was tricky. you know the way you don't want to look like the mad childless woman being clingy with someone else's child, and you end up being more distant, and you're the the sensible one who won't have a glass of wine either!nightmare. 
would be great if there was a tww spa where we could all go and play crazy golf(thats allowed as we have to act like oaps), drink pineapple juice and throw brazil nuts at that horrible horatio from csi miami, whilst having acupuncture.
god sorry about the rant but am seriously going crazy here, three days to go!!
anyone else testing on thursday?it will be day 16 for me as thats how my clinic does it. 
dolores


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dolores-Snap!!!! Feel exactly the same as you  
I know deep down this hasnt worked i dont feel anything apart from normal and being very stressed with the whole thing tbh   my d/h hasnt really looked after me as much as my other 2ww and i have felt i have just had to get on with it including lugging hoovers around    
i am testing thurs which is day 15 for me (i had 2 5 day old blasts put back) and i have stupidly tested with the 10mil early tests and nothing not even a feint line  

I dont know what to do next tbh, i have 6 frosties left i think i will ask my cons to take them to day 6 blast on a natural cycle if that doesnt work my cons wants to take my left blocked tube out before starting a fresh   im in two minds whether to move from my current clinic woking nuffield (2nd best in the uk) to the ARGC (best clinic) but im scared it wont work there either  

Anyway im hoping were both wrong and wish you loads of luck for thurs     

Emmaxxxx


----------



## bek (Feb 28, 2007)

dolores i love your post. i'm testing tomorrow (after only 11 days - i'm suprised they can tell anything so early) and have been going mental too. thought i would distract myself by getting some building work done at home. not the best idea as i have been dying to move heavy objects and inhale paint fumes and the builders are stinking out my toilet, even the delivery man used it this morning. can't really consentrate on anything apart from existing. would love to go for a run with my sister-in-law. dh asks if i feel pregnant. i dunno what i'm feeling. can i check into the 2ww spa and play mini golf please. xxx bek


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

Aww bless you all, just wanted to pop on and say good luck to you all and hope we get some lovely bfps this week. I know what you mean about 2ww being boring, i just had a failed cycle of ICSI a month ago and just sat watching Jeremy kyle and other chat shows for the duration - it was good to start with but after a while you start to wonder whether england is just full of freaks. Dolores, had to laugh at throwing brazil nuts at Horatio from csi miami - i hate that guy.
Anyway, ive got my fingers crossed that you all get bfp's.

Love Leanne x


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

...also going mad on 2WW - I test on Sunday - and as if to prove a point I left my incredibly expensive birthday present - a video camera in the rain all night!!.. fortunately my DH saw the funny side of it... 

....we have loads of squirrels in the garden so I'm playing hit the squirrel with the goddarn brazil nut... no scores.

....natural FETs give you no drug-side effects to get excited about...so no bfp for me I guess.

xxx
Pingpong


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi 

Just wanted to wish you all good luck for your tests.


----------



## Tweeter (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, i'm not the only nut in the fruit cake. I had DE on the 13th and test on Friday. I need to book mself into the same hotel and definately leave DP at home

Tweeter


----------



## katiemo (Jul 24, 2007)

hi there girls,

I am day 9 of 2ww, i am going crazy.  You see everyone else i have talked to, have had some kind of feelings of cramps, or implantation bleeding.  I have no pain or anything.  This worries me so much.  Surely at day 9 I should have experienced some kind of feelings.  This is my 3rd fet, last time i had very bad cramps, but you wouldnt even know that i had the embies replaced.  

Has this ever happened to any of you, or am i just being paranoid!!!!!!!


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

I am on day 7 post frozen blast transfer and stupidly tested early - not meant to test for 3 more days and not even a hint of a line! Gutted although I have no symtoms so was pretty sure it had not worked it is crap isnt it


----------

